# ANOTHER what plant thread?



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Can someone lead me to or give me some answers?

I am going to change the look of my aquarium around, since all I've got is a sunken ship and a small fake log. I LOVE the natural stone and wood with plants look. I've got natural colored gravel now.

I've been doing some reading on driftwood and would like to get some, along with some fake stones. My question is what kind of plants will work. I read the plants for beginner thread, will most or all of these work with driftwood? My question I guess is what do I need to look out for, or do or what to get live plants going? How do I tie them to driftwood if I need to?

Also, how do I keep live plants buried in the gravel, Ive got some I got from petsmart that seem to stay buried but the root keep poking out....


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Just looking around, I like these

Arubias Coffee
Giant Hygro
Hornwort
and thinking about getting 2 Red Temple

Im gonna order one large driftwood along with some fake stone decor


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

pleco would need to go from the tank though i know you mentioned it im not too good on my plant types i do however have a few live ones as well hornwort, water wisteria, and java fern are a few good ones anubus can also be good additions


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually, I cant make up my mind!! LOL

I was looking online, found a site called aquarium plants.com. Under their beginner section I found some I think I will like

1 Sword, Red Melon
1 Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Red 
2 Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Green 
1 Java Fern, Lace 
1 Tiger Lotus, Red


----------

